
Amazon files suit against 1,000 Fiverr users over fake product reviews - ljk
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/after-conducting-undercover-sting-amazon-files-suit-against-1000-fiverr-users-over-fake-product-reviews/
======
Oatseller
Good news.

The non-fiction kindle books are a mess with all of the fake reviews.

    
    
        Amazon is not suing Fiverr. 
        The company noted in the court filing that these kinds of
        services are banned by Fiverr’s terms and conditions and 
        Fiverr has tried to cut down on the practice.
    

Fiverr must not be trying too hard, the first result for the search "reviews"
is for "AMAZ'N REVIEWS - I will review your book including erotica" followed
by a page full of "I will provide a verified kindle review for you" providers.
[0]

    
    
        As in the previous lawsuit, Amazon alleges that these 
        reviewers often arranged to have empty boxes shipped to 
        them in order to make it look like they had purchased the
        products.
    

They should also sue (ar at least ban/suspend) the marketplace sellers who
shipped empty boxes so the fake reviews would have a "Verified Purchase"
qualifier, that's something I look for to determine if a review seems legit.

[0]
[https://www.fiverr.com/search/gigs?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search_in=...](https://www.fiverr.com/search/gigs?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search_in=category&source=guest-
hp&locale=en&query=reviews&category=2&sub_category=181&page=1&layout=auto)

------
pavornyoh
>Amazon is bringing this action to protect its customers from this misconduct,
by stopping defendants and uprooting the ecosystem in which they participate,”
Amazon wrote in the court filing. “Although Amazon has successfully requested
removal of similar listings from Fiverr in the past, the removal of individual
listings does not address the root cause of the issue or serve as a sufficient
deterrent to the bad actors engaged in creating and purchasing fraudulent
product reviews.”

Good job Amazon. As an avid shopper on the site who relies on reviews to make
a decision, this is excellent.

------
ljk
Hopefully this will start a trend and other sites like Yelp will improve its
comment quality too

